# Zelle in JTable sperren?



## KuntaKinte (26. Jan 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit, bestimmte Zellen in JTable zu sperren? Der User soll den Inhalt lesen aber nicht ändern können. 

Schon mal vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## Beni (26. Jan 2005)

Beim TableModel "isCellEditable" überschreiben, und "false" für die entsprechende Zelle(n) zurückgeben.


----------



## KuntaKinte (26. Jan 2005)

Danke für die super-schnelle Antwort..


----------

